# Great youtube channel



## beethovenian (May 2, 2011)

I just stumbled upon this and thought i should,no i MUST share this here.

http://www.youtube.com/user/Hexephilharmoniker









Plenty of bach, brahms, mahler...etc

I like the japanese aesthetics this user brings to his(or her?) uploaded music.

Hope you guys like it.


----------



## notesetter (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks for the links!

I was intrigued by the performances of the Dvorak 8th, 3rd movement. The one that won my heart was Karel Ancerl. Light as a feather, and with a subtle melancholy. The tempo and feel von Karajan takes surprised me a bit, and seems very suitable.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

I could do without the anime, but at least the music's nice.

If this thread can double for general youtube channel-pimping, I always liked this:
http://www.youtube.com/user/smalin
(I promise it's not my channel)


----------

